# Evap canister clogged with dirt



## Flyby (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, I've got a 98 pathfinder.

Its showing the 1448 code, so I pulled the evap canister off to inspect it and inside one of the compartments (with the larger hole that I can see into) was a bunch of caked on dirt. I decided to try washing it out since I have nothing to lose and it seemed to clean up nicely. There doesn't appear to be dirt in the other side but a few bit of charcoal did come out.

So my questions are:
1) Is it worth trying to salvage the canister and throw it back on the way it is? Or should I just get a replacement and how much are they?
2)How is it possible that dirt could have gotten in there in the first place and would this be the cause of the code?


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't put it back on. Since it is contaminated with water and dirt. I would get a new one. Nissan parts direct has them for $60. I would do it for the peace of mind. NissanPartsDirect.com :: Original parts for your Nissan


----------



## Crazyfraze (Jan 27, 2006)

hey, I have a question about this same evap canister situation. I am having the same problem with my check engine light on my 97 pathfinder. I removed the canister from behind the left rear wheel and the nissan dealer told me if it weighed more then 1 pound, which it does then it should be replaced. Now my question is I found a website selling these canisters and for 96, 97 they are 177 but for 98-2000 they are 64.00 now I don't understand why I couldn't use the cheaper one on my pathfinder. Does anyone know a way around this cause 64 is way better then dropping 177. Plus Im looking at potentially having to replace the valve assy. that bolts onto the canister as well which is another 104.00. This is the website I was talking about

CourtesyParts[14950]+\(r50&cPath=4700_4701_4731_4734

ANY help would be MUCH apreciated.

Thanks!


----------

